
Ten things the driverless generation will never experience - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20160122-lost-in-automation
======
dalke
1) Speeding tickets, 2) Drivers Ed classes, 3) Getting lost, 4) Parallel
parking, 5) Driver prejudice, 6) Fender benders, 7) Road rage, 8) Car theft,
9) Roadkill, 10) The Stig

At the least I expect that drivers ed courses will still be present for those
who go off-roading, or snowmobiling.

Even in a regular car, I've been on the Bonneville Salt Flats and some
driveable beaches, where there are no marked road, and of course events like
Burning Man have their own street system and speed limits that won't be on any
car nav system.

Regarding 7's "they will not drive too fast or too slow" \- I suspect
passengers will be able to select how to optimize the route, as some people
will want to minimize cost, rather than time, and have the car drive more
slowly. Or a loaded vehicle may drive more slowly uphill than an unloaded one.

I therefore imagine there will still be road rage should a slow vehicle,
especially one which is voluntarily going slower, should block someone who
wants to go faster.

